# 55gal rhom and 125 pygo tank update



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Slowly adding plants to both tanks. Got some wenditis. Cant remember the bulbs I bought that are growing on the left side of the 55. Also have a lilly pad bulb in each tank still waiting for them to grow. I got the bulbs at walmart for $2 not a bad price. Almost have the green slime under control in the 125. Been dealn with that for too long now. Hopefully as I add plants it will go away faster. All three amazons are over two years old.

55 gallon




































125 gallon




























end shot







the pygo gang theres 6 but ones hiding behind the stump. The big tern is camera shy.


----------



## huck (Mar 6, 2006)

Looks great, must be a pain to keep clean?


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Not Really. Python makes clean up quick and easy. Cleaning the green crap is pain though. ITs almost gone soon, hopefully very soon I wont have to look at it anymore.


----------



## JustJoshinYa (Mar 25, 2006)

yea i had alot of that green slimy algea in my tank for quite a while but all my algea has finally gone away


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

looks good beside the algae. Once you get that solved, you will have great looking setups.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

That green slimy stuff isn't algae. It's a bacteria called: Cyanobacteria. I had it once in a few of my tanks, and it was a bitch to get rid of. This Med works the best to get rid of it. http://cgi.ebay.com/Fish-Mycin-Erythromyci...%3A1%7C294%3A50

Blue-green algae/Cyanobacteria

"Blue-green algae" is not really a true algae at all, but Cyanobacteria - a group of bacteria capable of photosynthesis. It can appear as a slimy coating in a number of different colours. It can smother plants and may release toxins harmful to fish. It can fix nitrogen and may therefore occur in tanks with zero or very low nitrates (but possibly high levels of other nutrients, particularly phosphate). It can be removed manually quite easily, as it often forms loose sheets, but it's likely to return quickly. Improving circulation/aeration in the tank sometimes causes it to decline. It can be treated with erythromycin (200mg/10 gallons) - this may however affect the filter bacteria, so it will be necessary to check for ammonia and nitrite after dosing.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Thats correct blue flame, and he has another topic posted about the problem. From what I hear, the stuff is a pain to deal with. I have never dealt with it first hand, and thank god I never have.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

I had it introduced to my tanks from some plants I bought at a fish auction. It was a major bitch to get rid of, but a friend told me about that med, and it was gone right away. Can't beat good advise!


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

Blue flame, just wanting to know, did you previously have plants in the tank when you introduced the new plants?


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

maknwar said:


> Blue flame, just wanting to know, did you previously have plants in the tank when you introduced the new plants?


Yes I did, but I never had that stuff until the new plants were put in, and I remember seeing some on the new plants, but figured the fish would just eat it.

LOL....they don't eat that crap! Boy was I wrong. It was the beginning of a 4-5 month battle.


----------



## maknwar (Jul 16, 2007)

That sucks, at least you got it taken care of.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

maknwar said:


> That sucks, at least you got it taken care of.


Yeah...if you can get most of out of the tank, then treat it with Erythromycin, it will clear up very quickly.


----------



## bigshawn (Dec 29, 2005)

Great info!!!


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Ahh thanks blueflame I may give that stuff a try. Its been about a 4-5 month battle as of now. I took the pic right before I did a water change so most of its gone until I wake up again bah! My params are spot on with exeption of nitrates running around 40ppm. I thought my phophates were high as well but its at 1ppm which I was told you want it around 1-2ppm. Maknar or Dippy had told me best way to remove was manually. Ive been spending a lot of time picking that crap out of the tank. Believe me, in the pass couple weeks its got a lot better. You couldnt even see the stump in the middle and the tall purple leaf plants were totally covered. Its one heck of a battle but Im gaining control. I noticed my 55 is developing some green on the sand. Im thinking its from the sword thats in there. I took that out of my 125. Doing my best to get rid of it with water changes every 2-3 days. Thankfully I have a well or my water bill would be jumpn up heh. 5 months ago my tank looked more like this. I think my problem started when I removed all of those plants. They covered almost half the tank. Only pic I have at work.


----------



## SeedlessOne (Nov 21, 2006)

I got rid of my Cyanobacteria by dosing the sh*t out of my tank with excel. That stuff is such a pain in the ass. I battled with it for 3 months before I was told to try excel....worked like a charm.


----------



## Blue Flame (Jan 16, 2006)

Treat the tank, cause one little speck of that stuff, and it's right back again.

Good luck


----------



## Ibanez247 (Nov 9, 2006)

Im going to go get some of that stuff blueflame recommended this weekend. Anything special I should do to my filters or anything being you said it can kill the beneficial bacteria in my filters? I dose excel regularly but only the recommended amount. I'd hate to do it but may take out all the drift wood in there that has it on it and treat the wood directly and then literally scoop out the stuff and some sand jsts to get the stuff out. As I said before I've been manually removing it every water change. I can always put the wood back in. Hate messing with the setup like that though. On the other hand it would free up a lot of swimming space. Hmmm maybe its just time for new wood maybe get a bunch of small pieces. LFS got a huge shipment last week and had some sweet looking small pieces. Ooo Im getting some ideas now. Thanks for all the help guys. Hope to post some pics with out the eye sore soon.


----------

